# Is this safe for my Hamster



## Hamster (Jan 7, 2012)

My Hamster keeps trying to escape from his hutch. Because of that I feel sorry for him and want to let him out for a run around the kitchen but I came across the following video where the hamster tries to crawl under washing machine. My kitchen is full of these little nooks and crannies - tumble dryer, fridge, presses and drawers etc. Is this dangerous for my little fellah - it looks dangerous in this vid - could he get stuck. Please help?

Hamster: How the Hell did he do that??? - YouTube


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

How silly of whoever made that vid to just film their hamster who may be stuck and panicking because he is stuck, poor little guy.

You can either use cardboard to make a little 'playpen' so your hamster cant run off.
Or you can do 'bath play' Just put a towel down in your bath (obv put no water in), put lots of toys in and let hammy have fun  This is what I do with mine, they can have playtime without risk of them disappearing, especially good and safe for when I need to clean them out and cant keep an eye on them.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

One of my hamsters got crushed under the washing machine


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

from the style of the typing on this thread and the description on the video, and the fact both refer to the hamster living in a "hutch" i belive the video is the OP's and they filmed it to ask if the situation was safe

in short, no its not safe, you could end up with a her getting lost or stuck, or worse, both lost and stuck.
you are best making a safe play pen for her, an empty bath tub makes an excellent play pen


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Judging from the tags on the video, i'd say they were trying to make a (bad) viral video, at the expense of their hamster.

I think its obvious from their post, that they know its dangerous.


----------



## Hamster (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you all

No not me. I read their description too to see if it was safe. They use the word hutch and so I use the word hutch. What's wrong with the word hutch. A home for small animals right? is it not a hutch.

Anyway the playpen is a great idea. too many nooks and crannies.

Thanks all. Problem solved


----------

